# Is it too early?



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

After talking with my doctor and considering my labs, he decided to up my dose of levo from 137 to 150.

I started on 150 on Sunday morning. It is now Tuesday night. I'm sitting at the computer doing some design work for a client and start feeling nervous.

Is it too early to feel the effects of the increased dose? From what I read, it should take weeks to notice a difference. How sensitive is increasing your dose? I am surprised I would go from exhausted and cold, to nervous feeling with such a small change. Maybe I'll give it a few days and see how I feel. Any advice?

Ah! I hate having to worry about all this. I have been in denial about it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Everybody reacts differently.

You very well may be experiencing those symptoms from your dose increase.

Why not try alternating your dose for a few days and then try to take the higher dose as prescribed.

Sometimes easing into a higher dose is a better option.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Lovlkn. People react differently. We have people here who have very sensitive systems, and the alternating dose seems to work as an "ease in" approach.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I certainly feel symptoms in the first 72 hours o so when I had dose increases.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I feel the difference in dosage changes within 24-48 hours with my super sensitive system. I have to do what Lovlkn suggested and ease into dosage changes with alternating doses otherwise I get totally hyper feelings for days.


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Okay, so maybe I'm not crazy. Good to know others felt the effects soon too. My husband actually suggested alternating doses. So, since you have also recommended it I will try that. Thanks!


----------

